# NEED DOGIE AND TAD FOR WELCOME AMIIBO/ACCEPT TRADES



## vinamae (Feb 7, 2017)

*I need Dogie and Tad to complete my Welcome Amiibo RV collection.​*
I have a huge list of trades I will do. 
If this doesn't apply to you and you don't have either Tad or Dogie but you do see some cards you're interested in, please DM me the villagers you are interested in. You will find some pricy villagers that run high on eBay or Amazon on my list for just $1.50. Again, message me if you're interested in some. I do ask for 4 cards minimum because I don't like to use 1 stamp for just one card. 

I DO NOT do 2 for 1 card trades. So please do not ask to trade two of my cards for one. 1-1 only. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zzwPJ2TJ1vLrTzSd_DsQXElOUAcVA-I_STHKi7hEdDI/pubhtml

DM me! I see them faster.

Vinamae


----------

